

Who really likes Silicon Valley? - networkjester
http://www.startwithmoxie.com/2011/08/who-really-likes-silicon-valley.html

======
networkjester
This caught my attention because of the large amount of discussions around the
MN tech communities of the how-to-become and how-are-we-not like Silicon
Valley variety.

I agree MN has a large resource pool of technical ability and more to create
great technology/start-up companies; but we'll never be the next "Silicon
Valley."

People can argue whether or not that's a good thing. All I know is it's
certainly not a bad thing. :)

